

Letter heads, by Firefox labs - Spyou
http://lab.simurai.com/toy/letter-heads/

======
thesystemis
this is extremely fun to play with and smoothly done.

If you dig this, please also see the work of Kumi Yamashita, who does similar
shadow artwork with letters and shapes, but in real life.

<http://kumiyamashita.com/>

some stuff is super hard to believe, like:

<http://kumiyamashita.com/images/BUILDING-BLOCKS-FOR-WEB.jpg>

other artists working in this genre too:

<http://www.designer-daily.com/remarkable-shadow-art-405>

~~~
Spyou
Wow, this is some nice works!

------
fourspace
More proof that web typography is finally reaching the state it should have
been in a long time ago. I love it!

------
eunice_chen
a perfect mix of great design and vision and programming :) i smiled when i
realized what the title really meant!

------
tomwans
This actually looked and performed great on the iPad 2. (You just couldn't
move the shadow around)

------
stianan
Wow! How did you figure out all the letter arrangements?

~~~
Spyou
Unfortunately I didn't do it. It's all part of the Firefox demos for Firefox 4
<https://demos.mozilla.org/en-US/>

------
whackberry
Can someone explain this to a typography ignorant person please?

~~~
webXL
And the shadow is really just the same arrangement of letters in black. I
thought it was canvas at first because it was blurry, but they use CSS text-
shadow for that effect.

~~~
nitrogen
The curious can prove this by pressing Ctrl-A to select the letters (and all
other text on the page).

------
troels
Perfect use of the medium - Great work.

------
tsycho
Crashing on Chrome 9, Windows XP

